
Bolt: Anonymous Payment Channels for Decentralized Currencies - randombit
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/701
======
chrispeel
This looks very useful.

I noticed that an "anonymous underlying currency" is required for
"Unidirectional payment channels" at the bottom of page 5. This is not
required for the other techniques such as "Bidirectional payment channels".

------
cheez
Anyone read the paper and know if this means that I can transfer coin between
wallets without the source or destination being visible on the opposite end?

------
maerF0x0
[https://angel.co/bolt](https://angel.co/bolt) ?

~~~
mhluongo
At first I thought there's no way, but it does look like the team has some
bitcoin connections (eg former Buttercoin).

I assume the white paper is another riff on "lightning" (eg Blockchain's
"Thunder")

~~~
NobleSir
Afaik there is lightning, thunder, raiden, and now bolt. That said, bolt looks
pretty useful on first skim, and I wouldn't be surprised if it gets
implemented for monero (I know the authors are the zcash authors, but on first
skim looks applicable to any coin)

